# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών 2015

## jimk1

Καλησπερα και καλη αρχη να εχουμε για το 2015.

Πρωτο ζευγαρι για φετος ,σε εσωτερικο χωρο η φωλια ετοιμαστηκε αναμενουμε μαλλον σε μια δυο μερες το πρωτο αυγο.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Με το καλό τα αυγουλάκια .

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη!

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο Δημητρη !!!

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!! 

Καλή αρχή στη σεζόν με πολλά μικρά και κυρίως υγιή !!!!   ::

----------


## G.T

καλη αρχη με υγεια.....

----------


## stefos

Μπράβο Δημήτρη καλη αρχή !!όλα καλά να πάνε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συγχαρητήρια! Πανέμορφα πουλάκια, θα δώσουν και υπέροχους απογόνους, με το καλό!!!

----------


## panos70

Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αυγουλακια , ποιο απο τα δυο ειναι του 2012 και ποιο του 2013 ;

----------


## gpapjohn

Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα κατ ευχήν!

----------


## jimk1

Σας ευχαριστω,το ζευγαρι αυτο αποφασισα να βαλω σε εσωτερικη αναπαραγωγη εξαιτιας του προωρου πυρωματος του αρσενικου.Ειχα σκοπο για εξωτερικη αναπαραγωγη (πραγμα που θα κανω με τα υπολοιπα δυο ζευγαρια που εχω εξω).Το αρσενικο τον ειχα στο μπροστινο μπαλκονι που εχει εντονο βραδυνο φωτισμο λογω δημοσιου κτιριου με αποτελεσμα να πυρωσει προωρα,ετσι αναγκαστικα τον εβαλα μεσα.





> Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αυγουλακια , ποιο απο τα δυο ειναι του 2012 και ποιο του 2013 ;


Πανο ο αρσενικος ειναι του 12 τον ειχα βαλει και περσι με παταγωδη αποτυχια ,3 ασπορες γεννες εξαιτιας μη σωστης προετοιμασιας και παχους μαλλον,για το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι εχω μεγαλη αγωνια για την εξελιξη







> Μπράβο Δημήτρη καλη αρχή !!όλα καλά να πάνε!


ειναι και ο αγαπημενος σου αρσενικος :Happy0187:

----------


## lefteris13

καλη αναπαραγωγικη σεζον Δημητρη!..τον αρσενικο τον εχεις ελεγξει τελευταια απο θεμα παχους;

----------


## jimk1

> καλη αναπαραγωγικη σεζον Δημητρη!..τον αρσενικο τον εχεις ελεγξει τελευταια απο θεμα παχους;


Σ ευχαριστω Λευτερη ,ναι απο παχος ειναι οκ

----------


## ndrosso

Καλή Επιτυχία σου εύχομαι...........

----------


## serafeim

Θα τα πανε περιφημα...
Καλη σεζον φιλε μου

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## ninos

Καλή αρχή εύχομαι

----------


## G.T

καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια να εχεις...

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλη αρχη Δημητρη ευχομαι φετος να πανε ολα κατ ευχην!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη αρχη Δημητρη με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αυγα

----------


## alex1974

Καλη αρχη , με το καλο !

----------


## jimk1

Ηρθαν και τα δυο πρωτα αυγα ενα χθες ενα σημερα.Δεν εγινε αντικατασταση αυγων με πλαστικα

----------


## serafeim

Καλη συνεχεια και με το καλο φιλε μου!!!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## stefos

εμπαινε μητσαρα δυναμικα !!!!! ολα καλα θα πανε......!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη ! τουλαχιστον δημοσια ,νομιζω ειναι τα πρωτα αυγα καναρινιων για φετος  ,  made by greekbirdclub birds !

----------


## jimk1

*made by greekbirdclub birds*  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## ninos

Με το καλο Δημήτρη

----------


## mparoyfas

καλα ξετελέματα!!!

----------


## stavai

Εύχομαι η φωλίτσα να γεμίσει νεοσσούς ! ! ! 
Καλή αρχή ! ! !

----------


## s.a.k

Καλή αρχή φιλε

----------


## mixalisss

καλή αρχή με δυνατούς και όμορφους απογόνους!!!!

----------


## jimk1

Σας ευχαριστω ολους απο καρδιας

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή αρχή και όλα στο κλαρί Δημήτρη !  :winky:

----------


## papgeo

συγχαρητήρια .πάντα επιτυχίες σου εύχομαι!

----------


## jimk1

χθες εκανε και το τελευταιο αυγο

----------


## jk21

...... δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος 

θα περιμενα ενα πιο γαλαζωπο ως τελευταιο σαν και αυτο κατω αριστερα

----------


## bkourou

Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη με υγιείς και όμορφους απογόνους!!!!

----------


## jimk1

Τα δυο πρωτα πουλακια εσκασαν σημερα

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη !!!! να σου ζησουν !!!

----------


## eyes lf

​congratulation Δημητρη !!! καλη συνεχια ...

----------


## lefteris13

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!

----------


## stefos

Καλό ριζικά  τα τιμπραντακια Δημήτρη !!

----------


## jimk1

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω,εχουν δρομο ακομη μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη

----------


## johnakos32

Καλη συνεχεια με τα πουλακια ! 
Με το καλο να κλαρωσουν και να τα καμαρώσουμε !

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια με πολλους και γερους απογονους

----------


## gpapjohn

Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη! Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## G.T

να σου ζησουν...καλη συνεχεια....

----------


## geo_ilion

καλως τα δεχτηκες Δημητρη με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα

----------


## mparoyfas

νομιζω ειναι τα πρωτα που βλεπω στο φορουμ , να σου ζησουν με το καλο στο κλαρι!!!

----------


## jimk1

Τελικα βγηκαν μονο τα δυο πρωτα αυγα.Κατα προσωπικη αποψη αυτο οφειλετε στο οτι η θυληκια σπανια βγανει απο την φωλια ακομη και τωρα μιας και ο αρσενικος ταιζει εκεινη στην φωλια και αυτη τα πουλακια,επειδη η φωλια ειναι εξωτερικη και μικρη δεν μπορουσε να βατεψη στη φωλια πραγμα που συμβαινει σε εσωτερικες φωλιες η σε μεγαλυτερες εξωτερικες
Σημερα 5 ημερα καταφερα να δαχτυλιδωσω μονο το ενα πουλακι το ανοιχτοχρωμο μιας  και στο αλλο δεν περναγε με τιποτα μιας και ειναι μεγαλυτερο,αρα δεν τηρησα αυτα που διαβασα στο forum οτι αν εχουμε λιγοτερα πουλακια στη φωλια ελεγχουμε για δαχτυλιδωμα νωριτερα απο 6-7 ημερες.

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν και με το καλο στο κλαρι... ενα επιτυχημενο βατεμα αρκει για να βατεψει ολη την γεννα!

----------


## jimk1

> Να σου ζησουν και με το καλο στο κλαρι... ενα επιτυχημενο βατεμα αρκει για να βατεψει ολη την γεννα!


Δημητρη καλησπερα εγραψα και αλλα στο ποστ αν θελεις ακουω παρατηρησεις-προτασεις

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη να σου πω οτι και εγω δεν ειμαι κανενας εκτροφεας την προκοπης, λιγα πουλακια εχω που απλα καθε χρονο προσπαθω να ικανοποιω τα ενστικτα τους και να τα κανω γονεις!
Οταν τα πουλακια ειναι λιγοτερα απο 3 τοτε δοκιμαζουμε τα δαχτυλιδια την 5η μερα της ζωης τους, να σου πω την αληθεια μου εγω δεν μετραω μερες... βλέπω τα πουλια και οταν ειναι ετοιμα με το ματι βαζω δαχτυλιδια!

Ωστοσο 7 ημερων ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με λιγο σαλιο και λιγη προσπαθεια θα εμπαινε το δαχτυλιδι ομως πολυ πολυ σωστα επραξες και δεν το προσπαθησες παραπανω αφου μπορει να τραυματιστει το πουλακι και δεν νομιζω να ειναι αυτο ζητουμενο της ολης υποθεσης, να βαλουμε δηλαδη δαχτυλιδι!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη να σου ζησουν !!!

Αν και πιστευω οτι επειδη ειμαστε στην αρχη της περιοδου , οι αλλες γεννες θα εχουν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα , βασικα εμενα θα με αγχωνε ειτε γεννα με σπορο που απλα δεν αναπτυχθηκε κανενας ή νεκροι νεοσσοι εντος αυγων .Ολα τα αλλα ...

εχουμε δυο γλυκα νεα πουλακια ,χαρουμενους γονεις να ταιζουν και πολλα χαμογελα απο ολους μας να τα συνοδευουν !!!

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρης ειχες δικιο με λιγο λαδακι και λιγο περισσοτερη προσπαθεια περασε το δαχτυλιδη(αρχαριος στα δαχτυλιδια βλεπεις)

----------


## mitsman

πολυ χαιρομαι που βοηθησα εστω και λιγο!!!!! Να ΄σαι καλα να τα χαρεις!!!!!

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη σιγουρα βοηθησες στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση εμενα,ομως σιγουρα εχεις βοηθησει εσυ και ολος ο υπολοιπος πυρηνας του gbc παρα μα παρα πολλα ατομα χωρις να το ξερετε γιατι απλα ειναι επισκεπτες η μη εγγεγραμενα μελη η ξερολες που τελικα διαπιστωνουν οτι μια μικρη λεπτομερεια κανει
την διαφορα.

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## serafeim

Νομιζω πως εκανες ενα μεγαλο βημα σε αυτο που λεμε χομπι!!  :Happy: 




> *Χόμπι* είναι κάθε δραστηριότητα πάνω σε κάποιον τομέα που  ενδιαφέρει το άτομο και δεν του επιφέρει χρηματική αμοιβή και που  πραγματοποιείται συχνά κατά την διάκρεια του ελεύθερου χρόνου. Από την στιγμή που το χόμπι γίνεται πηγή εισοδήματος αποτελεί εργασία.

----------


## lefteris13

Δημητρη τα ανοιξες προφανως τα υπολοιπα αυγα, ηταν σιγουρα ασπορα;..δε νομιζω παντως να οφειλεται σε αυτο που ειπες, τα επιτυχημενα βατεματα γινονται κατα βαση στο κλαδι τις μερες πριν το 1ο αυγο και κατα τη διαρκεια της γεννας.

γενικα κι εγω δαχτυλιδωνω πανω κατω στο 2ο μισο της 5ης μερας και επομενη κοιταω αν εχει βγει καποιο να το ξαναπερασω

----------


## mrsoulis

μπράβο για την επιτυχία της γέννας έστω και αν δεν ειναι αυτο που περίμενες... ειμαι σίγουρος όμως θα σε ανταμείψουν στο κλαρί με την εμφάνιση και την φωνή τους... καλή συνέχεια....

----------


## stefos

βαλε φωτο τα μικρα να χαζεψουμε!

----------


## mrsoulis

ναι αντε να αρχισουμε να βλεπουμε την προοδο σας να περουμε θαρρος και μεις.... μη φοβασαι δε θα τα ματιασουμε :winky:

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι γρήγορα στο κλαρί: )

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο στο κλαδι !!!

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπερα και σας ευχαριστω,φωτο θα βαλω μολις βρω λιγο χρονο,τα πουλακια πανε καλα ταισμενα κανονικα.

Το θεμα που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι τις τελευταιες μερες ο καναρος κυνηγα την καναρα επιμονα και σημερα ειδα και βατεμα,αυτο ισως δημιουργησει προβλημα

αν θελησει να γεννηση πριν προλαβουν να βγουν τα μικρα απο την φωλια.

Ακουω προτασεις

----------


## mitsman

> Ακουω προτασεις


Μην αγχωθεις και μην κανεις βιαστικές κινήσεις! Τα πουλια ξερουν καλυτερα απο εμας! Βήμα βημα οτι θες ειμαστε εδω!

----------


## panos70

Γρήγορα και στο κλαρί

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη γρηγορα να τα δουμε στο κλαρι !!!

ο καναρος κυνηγα την καναρα και εντος φωλιας ή μολις βγαινει και ηρεμει οταν εκεινη ξαναμπαινει; Κελαηδά έντονα οταν την κυνηγά ;

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη την κυνηγα εκτος φωλιας και σημερα ειδα και βατεμα

----------


## jk21

το βατεμα αν το ειδες σε στιγμη  που την κυνηγα και φαινεται να γινεται με το ζορι ,ισως ειναι προβλημα .Αλλιως αν εγινε με την θηλυκια ηρεμη να το αποδεχεται ,ειναι οσο προβλημα ηταν η οποια επαφη των παντρεμενων της παρεας εν μεσω εγκυμοσυνης της συζυγου .... 

αν το κυνηγι ξεκινα αμεσως μολις η θηλυκια βγει για φαγητο και σταματα αμεσως μολις μπαινει στη φωλια , τοτε εχεις ενα πολυ φοβιτσιαρη αρσενικο οτι η θηλυκια θα του παρατησει τα μικρα .Την ταιζει στη φωλια; τα  μικρα τα ταιζει η μανα;

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη την κυνηγα μολις βγει απο την φωλια,τα μικρα τα ταιζουν και οι δυο

----------


## jimk1



----------


## Γιούρκας

Με το καλό στο κλαρί!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

αυτα ειναι !!!! τη δουλεια του κανει το αγορι μη φοβάσαι ετοιμάζει το 2ο ημίχρονο, καλοκλαροτα ολα!!!

----------


## stefos

φιλε ξεπεταχτηκαν! μια χαρα ειναι! αντε με το καλο και η δευτερη γυρα!

----------


## XRTSS

Με το καλο!!! Ειναι ντουρος τι να κανει, δεν καταπιεζεται το ενστικτο!!! γκρρρρ....

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ καλοι γονεις! φοβεροι!!! Ποσο ημερών ειναι τα μικρα εδω???

----------


## mrsoulis

Μπράβο σου τα κατάφεραν μια χαρά τα πουλάκια και τα μικρά ειναι πολυ όμορφα με το καλό και η δεύτερη γέννα με ακόμα καλύτερη επιτυχία!!!

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη η φωτο ειναι σημερινη 11 ημερων

----------


## mitsman

Εξαιρετοι γονεις! πιστεψε με! η κανάρα τουλάχιστον! θα το δεις και στην επομενη γεννα που θα ειναι 4-5 μικρα!

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο στο κλαρι και καλυτερη συνεχεια ευχομαι. θελω και εγω τετοιες φατσες μου εχουν λειψει. 

υ.γ τα πρωτα που εχω δει στο φορουμ απο καναρινια η κανω λαθος?

----------


## jk21

> Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη ! τουλαχιστον δημοσια ,νομιζω ειναι τα πρωτα αυγα καναρινιων για φετος  ,  made by greekbirdclub birds !


και τα πρωτα αυγα και τα πρωτα μωρα !! το βεβαιωνει και η διαχειριση βεβαιως βεβαιως !!!  :Happy0062:

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο στο κλαρι !
Να σου ζησουν

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο και στο κλαρι τα μικρα σου να σου ζησουν και καλη συνεχεια στο ζευγαρακι

----------


## jimk1

Τα μικρα βγηκαν απο την φωλια

----------


## mrsoulis

συγγνώμη αλλα ειμαι πρωτάρης... σύμφωνα με τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα σου όμως τα πουλάκια αυτά ειναι 17 ημερών... τετοια ταχύτητα ανάπτυξης; δε μπορώ να το πιστέψω...

----------


## jimk1

Η αναπτυξη των νεοσσων εχει να κανει με τον αριθμο τους αλλο δυο πουλακια και αλλο πεντε πουλακια

Δεν ειναι κατι το περιεργο που να μην μπορεις να το πιστεψεις,εδω καταθετουμε ως εχουν τιποτα λιγοτερο τιποτα περισσοτερο

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## mrsoulis

συγγνωμη αν το παρεξήγησες... δεν το είπα από την αποψη ότι τα δικά σου αναπτύσονται πιό γρήγορα ή ότι μας κοροιδεύεις... απλως δεν έχω καμια εμπειρία από την όλη διαδικασία και μου κάνει εντύπωση ο ρυθμός αναπτυξης τους γενικά... να τα χαίρεσαι παντως μια ακόμα φορα είναι πανεμορφα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στο ειχα πει οτι οι γονεις ειναι πολυ καλοι.... ειτε 2 ειτε 5 μικρα οι καλοι γονεις φαινονται!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## stefos

Μπράβο! Δημήτρη τελικά σιναμον το μικρουλη σωστά? Αλλά και το παρδαλο μουρλια είναι!!!
Να τα χαίρεσαι τα αστεράκια !!

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη σ ευχαριστω ,ο πατερας ειναι εκεινος που τις τελευταιες ημερες εχει αναλαβει τα μικρα,ειναι οντως καλεις γονεις .Μολις σημερα βγηκαν απο την φωλια,και μολις εβαλα νεα και νημα η θυλικια αρχισε το φτιαξιμο

----------


## jimk1

> Μπράβο! Δημήτρη τελικά σιναμον το μικρουλη σωστά? Αλλά και το παρδαλο μουρλια είναι!!!
> Να τα χαίρεσαι τα αστεράκια !!


To παρδαλο εχει cinamon μπαλωματα

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## lefteris13

πολυ ωραια, να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!..αρσενικο το σκουρο(παιζεται..) και θηλυκο το παρδαλο-κιτρινοκανελι(μη σιναμον γονεις οταν βγαζουν κανελι-ολοκληρα ή εν μερει=θηλυκα=μπαμπας φορεας σιναμον)

----------


## ninos

Κουκλάκια τα μικρά

----------


## martha1

Αχ μου θυμησες τα περσινα τα δικα μου!Να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι πανεμορφα!Φτου φτου! :Happy0065:

----------


## amastro

Πολύ όμορφα μικρά Δημήτρη. Με το καλό να δεις και πιο γεμάτες γέννες.

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα!!!Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!

----------


## jimk1

Σας ευχαριστω ολους και παλι,θα σας κρατω ενημερους και γι αυτο το ζευγαρακι και για τ αλλα δυο που ακομη δεν ενωθηκαν

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη συνεχεια στο ζευγαρακι σου Δημητρη 
καλα τα μικρα κουκλια

----------


## stefos

Κι άλλη φωτο θελω τα μικρά και τους γονείς, ανικανοποιητοι γάρ. Χα χα!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

καλημέρα βάζε φωτογραφίες να μας φτιάχνεις την διάθεση... :Happy:

----------


## jimk1

Δυο ακομη ζευγαρια θα μπουν σε εξωτερικη αναπαραγωγη πουλια του 14

----------


## HarrisC

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.Εξωτερικες αναπαραγωγες στην Αθηνα, εχετε ενωσει τα ζευγαρια??Νωρις δεν ειναι ??

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλες αναπαραγωγες!!

Χαρη νομιζω πως σιγα σιγα για να ενωθουν τα καναρια ειναι καλα!!
Αν καινομιζω πως υπαρχει χωρισμα στις πιο πανω φωτο!

----------


## jk21

Με χωρισμα αν η καναρα δεν ειναι πυρωμενη ,καλα ειναι να ενωθουν για να γνωριζονται .Χωρις χωρισμα ,μονο αν η προγνωση του καιρου δεν δειχνει παγωνιες στην πορεια (εστω η μακροπροθεσμη ) 

Αν η καναρα ειναι πυρωμενη (για τον αρσενικο και να χτυπιεται στο κελαηδησμα ,δεν παθαινει τιποτα ... ουτε του κοβεται μετα η ορεξη ) καλα ειναι να μην υπαρχει εστω οπτικη επαφη ,μηπως ερθουν νωριτερα τα αυγα και πεσει μεσα σε καμμια παγωνια να κλωσσα

----------


## petran

> Τα μικρα βγηκαν απο την φωλια


Τι μωρα ειναι αυτά;;;;;;;

Κουκλακια....Φτου φτου φτου φτου,να σου ζησουν...

----------


## jimk1

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.Εξωτερικες αναπαραγωγες στην Αθηνα, εχετε ενωσει τα ζευγαρια??Νωρις δεν ειναι ??


Χαρη εχουν χωρισμα δεν διακρινετε καλα απο τις φωτο

----------


## jimk1

> Με χωρισμα αν η καναρα δεν ειναι πυρωμενη ,καλα ειναι να ενωθουν για να γνωριζονται .Χωρις χωρισμα ,μονο αν η προγνωση του καιρου δεν δειχνει παγωνιες στην πορεια (εστω η μακροπροθεσμη ) 
> 
> Αν η καναρα ειναι πυρωμενη (για τον αρσενικο και να χτυπιεται στο κελαηδησμα ,δεν παθαινει τιποτα ... ουτε του κοβεται μετα η ορεξη ) καλα ειναι να μην υπαρχει εστω οπτικη επαφη ,μηπως ερθουν νωριτερα τα αυγα και πεσει μεσα σε καμμια παγωνια να κλωσσα


Δημητρη οι καναρες ειναι πισω ακομη

----------


## mrsoulis

επειδη κοντευω να ενώσω και εγώ τα ζευγάρια μου ήθελα να ρωτησω αν η κανάρα είναι έτοιμη και της βάλω φωλιά σε πόσο χρόνο αναμένεται να αρχίσει το χτίσιμο; ρωταω επειδη κοιταξα την αμαρα μιας καναρας και μου φανηκε πυρωμένη... έτσι αποφασισα να της βάλω μια φωλια εχθες το απογευμα αλλα ενω παιζει με το νήμα δεν εχει βάλει τιποτα στη φωλια ακόμα... να σημειώσω ότι στην φωλιά έχω και τσόχα...

----------


## jimk1

Αυτό το ξέρει μόνο η ίδια πιστεύω σύντομα,κάνε λίγο υπομονή,όσα λάθη έχω κάνει,τα έχω κάνει από ανυπομονησία

----------


## jimk1

Καλημερα καλο μηνα σ ολους καλες αναπαραγωγες,πρωτο αυγο σημερα για την δευτερη γεννα του ζευγαριου

----------


## stefos

αντε με το καλο φιλε και η δευτερη παρτιδα!!

----------


## mrsoulis

καλά επιτυχία σε αυτη τους την γέννα πιστεύω να έχουν βρει το σωστο δρομο από την αρχή αυτη τη φορα...

----------


## jimk1

Δευτερη γεννα του εσωτερικου ζευγαριου με πεντε αυγα,τα αυγα τα επεστρεψα στο τεταρτο.Τα μικρα της προηγουμενης γεννας ειναι με το χωρισμα στην ζευγαρωστρα απο σημερα τρωνε και μονα τους και απο τον πατερα τους συντομα θα πανε στο δικο τους χωρο






Το πρωτο ζευγαρι (εξωτερικου χωρου)εκανε το τρίτο αυγό σημερα,τα αυγα δεν τα πηρα γιατι διαπιστωσα αργα μεσα στην ημερα οτι γεννησε το πρωτο αυγο οποτε τα αφησα ολα,τ αυγα ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερα απο οτι συνηθως

----------


## serafeim

Με το καλο και η δευτερη γεννα να σου παει ακομ,η καλυτερα!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο , πολλα και γερα πουλακια!!

----------


## stefos

να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε ! και μια προβλεψη το κιτρινο αρσενικο το σιναμον με μπερδευει χαχαχα!

----------


## XRTSS

Να τα χαιρεσαι, καλη επιτυχια στα υπολοιπα!!!

----------


## lefteris13

ωραια τα μικρα Δημητρη, οι επομενες γεννες με ακομη περισσοτερα!

----------


## panos70

με το καλο να σου παει το ζευγαρακι σου , στην επομενη γεννα θα σου παει σιγουρα καλυτερα

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο πολυ ωραια πουλακια , καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## kostas13

ευχομαι με το καλο

----------


## jimk1

Ωοσκοπηση στη μια φωλια απο τα δυο ζευγαρια που εχουν αυγα ακουω γνωμες







τα υπολοιπα πεντε ειχαν αυτη την εικονα



ευτυχως στην αλλη φωλια ολα οκ

----------


## jk21

φυσαλιδες αερα ,σημαινουν νομιζω μολυνση του αυγου απο μικροβιο .θα κοιταξω να το επιβεβαιωσω αλλα κατι τετοιο ειχα δει καπου

----------


## lefteris13

*Οδηγός Ωοσκόπησης Υπάρχουν και άλλες περιπτώσεις, όπου μπορεί να παρατηρήσετε φυσαλίδες μέσα στο αυγό, αυτά τα αυγά δεν μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν καθώς η μεμβράνη που διαχωρίζει τον κρόκο από το ασπράδι έχει καταστραφεί.*

----------


## jimk1

Νεα μικρα

----------


## stefos

παμε γερα Δημητρη!! ελα να μεγαλωνει το ασκερι!!!!!!!

----------


## HarrisC

> Νεα μικρα


Αυτα ειναι τα πουλακια που βγηκαν απο τα περιεργα αυγα με φυσαλιδες?Πες μας τι εγιναν αυτα τα αυγα αν θες

----------


## jimk1

Xαρη αυτα ειναι απο την φωλια την δευτερη,σε πιο πανω ποστ ανοιξα τα αυγα και αυτο με τις φυσαλιδες, ηταν ολα ασπορα

----------


## mrsoulis

συγχαρητήρια και καλη συνέχεια...

----------


## jimk1

Νεα αυγα στο ενα απο τα δυο ζευγαρια που εχω εξω,το δευτερο ζευγαρι ειναι στο δευτερο αυγο

----------


## mrsoulis

μπραβο σου και καλη επιτυχία... βλεπω και το κοκκαλο της το εχεις διπλα να μην κουραζεται το κορίτσι  :winky:

----------


## mparoyfas

νεα μικρα και ωραια μικρα !!! νεα αυγουλάκια νεα τιτιβίσματα έρχονται!!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο , καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## jimk1

Χτες δαχτυλιδωθηκαν οι νταλτον(βγηκαν με μια μερα διαφορα μεταξυ τους δηλ τρεις μερες το πρωτο απο το τεταρτο)




Στον μικροτερο ξαναπερασα σημερα το δαχτυλιδη για του βγηκε

----------


## stefos

μπραβο πολυς λαος αυτη την φορα! ο μικροτερος ειναι ο  (τζοε) χαχαχαχα

----------


## XRTSS

Να σου ζησουν, καλοκλαρωτα να ειναι με υγεια!!!

----------


## jimk1

Αρχισαν να σκανε τα αυγα τις φωλιας στο εξωτερικο ζευγαρι,τα αυγα δεν τα πηρα η καναρ εκανε ενα καθε ημερα 18-19-20-21-22/3 χτες βγηκε τπ πρωτο σημερα βγηκε τριαδα,αυτο το ειχε αναφερει οτι γινεται σε πουλια στην φυση ο jk1 σ ενα ποστ

----------


## XRTSS

Να σου ζησουν!!!! Καλοκλαρωτα με υγεια!!!!     ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Αμα ειναι μαγκισα η καναρα τα βγαζει οντως καποια μαζι, και εμενα ετσι εκανε!!!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη ! καλοκλαρωτα !

----------


## gordon

Να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

να τα χαιρεσαι και με το καλο στο κλαρι... γεμισε το φορουμ πιτσιρικια...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ζουζούνια όμορφααα !!!
Να σας ζήσουν με το καλό στο κλαρί !!! :Happy0065:

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!! 

Όλα πάνε καλά εύχομαι και με το καλό στο κλαρί !!!

----------


## jimk1

Τελικα και το πεμπτο αυγο της φωλιας ειχε νεοσσο που για καποιο λογο δεν καταφερε να βγει

url=http://imgur.com/bjSKGDx][/url]

----------


## jimk1

Σημερα εσκασαν και τα αυγα του τριτου ζευγαριου (δευτερου εξωτερικου) τεσσερα στα τεσσερα,αρκερο κρυο σημερα θα δουμε πως θα πανε

Στο ζευγαρι το εσωτερικο οι νταλτον μεγαλωνουν και η μανα τους εφτιαξε ξανα φωλια

----------


## stefos

Αυτές οι φωτό σε γεμίζουν αισιοδοξία !! Μήτσο σε βλέπω στο club τον εκτροφεων ξεφύγες  απο ερασιτέχνης !!

----------


## jimk1

Στεφο σ ευχαριστω,απλως χομπιστας ειμαι απλα προσπαθω να το κανω σωστα και με σωστες βασεις για να εχω διαρκεια σ αυτο που κανω

----------


## jimk1

Σημερα δαχτυλιδωθηκαν οι νεοσσοι του δευτερου εξωτερικου ζευγαριου




Και τα πουλακια του πρωτου εξωτερικου ζευγαριου μεγαλωνουν

----------


## stefos

Μπράβο Δημήτρη !!! Φέτος πηγες πολύ καλά !!!!

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο να γεμισεις με εξαιρετικους τραγουδιστες , τα δαχτυλιδια γιατι τα καλυπτεις δεν χρειαζεται

----------


## jimk1

Πανο οι καναρες ειναι νεες εκτος απο μια περσινη ,οποτε φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου να εχεις τα μισα

----------


## panos70

οχι στις καναρες μην φοβασε ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα,οι καρδερινες ειναι αυτες που τα βγαζουν

----------


## jimk1

Χτες χωριστικαν τα 4 μικρα οι νταλτον απο το ζευγαρι το εσωτερικο στο δικο τους χωρο,το ζευγαρακι αυτο θα το σταματησω ,τα αλλα 2 ζευγαρια τα εξωτερικα θα τα βαλω για αλλη μια γεννα (2η) πρώτα ο θεός και θα τα σταματησω και αυτά

----------


## stefos

Καλη συνεχεια Δημήτρη , φουλαρες για τα καλά φέτος!

----------


## poulis62

Δημήτρη καλορίζικα και καλή συνέχεια
συγχαρητήρια για τις φωτογραφίες

----------


## sakismip

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!Απίστευτα πουλιά φωνής!

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Δημητρη να ειναι γερα μικρα και γονεις

----------


## mrsoulis

να σου ζησουν και οσο για τα δαχτυλιδια αν εχουν οι γονεις τοτε δεν τα πηραζουν τουλαχιστον με τα πρωτα τα δικα μου δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα...

----------


## jimk1

Τελευταια νεα οι, νταλτον τιμησαν το ονομα τους απο δικο μου λαθος μια και αφησα τον μικρο μου βοηθο για να παω ν αλλαξω τα νερα ,ανοιξε την πορτα του κλουβιου και απεδρασαν οι τρεις απο τους τεσσερις προχθες(κοντεψα να παθω εγκεφαλικο).
Οσα απεμειναν 




2ο εξωτερικο ζευγαρι 4 νεοσσοι στο κλαδι και 4 αυγα στη φωλια

----------


## jimk1

1ο εξωτερικο ζευγαρι βγηκε αρσενικος και νεοσσοι η καναρα εχει 3 αυγα τελος και αυτο το ζευγαρι για φετος

----------


## stefos

Κι αλλες φωτο , μονο με αυτές θα την βγαλεις!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη όλα, πανέμορφα!!

----------


## wild15

Να τα χαιρεσαι ολα πολυ ομορφα!!!!!

----------


## jk21

τελικα δεν τα επιασες;

----------


## jimk1

Μεχρι να βγω εξω αφαντα,σκοπια συζηγος,κορη απο παραθυρα αφαντα

----------


## jk21

Κριμα  ....

----------


## stefos

Οτι έγινε έγινε , προχωράμε ..........!!!!!

----------


## jimk1

Τελευταία 3 μικρα για φέτος

----------


## CreCkotiels

αχ πρασινάκιααα  ::  :Love0033: 
Να σας ζήσουν ! Να κάνω όμως μια ερώτηση ... 
τα πράσινα καναρινάκια έχουν εξ αρχής απαλό πράσινο ή είναι καφέ και μετά αλλάζει ??

----------


## jimk1

Οπτικα ειναι καφε,δες καποια ποστ αρχικα που εχω απο κοντα μικρα εκτος φωλια

----------


## stefos

Δεν έχεις παράπονο φέτος. Φορτωσες καλά! Καλοκλαρωτα και τα τελευταία Δημήτρη!!

----------


## jimk1

Τελικα η καναρα με τα 3 μικρα παραπανω γεννησε ,ενω τα μικρα δεν ειχαν βγει απο μεσα,αποφασισα να της τα αφησω,τα μικρα απογαλακτιστηκαν,και ο αρσενικος βγηκε απο μεσα,εμεινε μονη με 6 αυγα που εκανε ,δεν τους εχω κανει ωοσκοπηση ,κανονικα θα αρχισουν να βγαινουν απο αυριο

----------


## stefos

Πάμε γερά για τα στέρνα !!!!!

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπερα ,τα τελευταια 5 μικρα αυτη την φορα σιγουρα,μιας και τα μικρα ειναι μονο με την μητερα





και τα υπολοιπα φετινα

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Happy0064:

----------

